# What Color Is This?



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dun, I believe. Which is dilute black.
What color are the parents?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Hen*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Cock*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Going to move you to Genetics ..

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks to be dirty ash-red spread with a dose of heterozygous recessive red


----------



## tipplersnepal (Sep 24, 2009)

Well we call it Vuichha- Dark ash with blend of little red


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hey Frank*



bluecheck said:


> Looks to be dirty ash-red spread with a dose of heterozygous recessive red


Aren't the feet and beak awfully light for dirty ash red?

Bill


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

it looks dun to me


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The father looks dun to me, so I'm sticking with my answer. The mom could be carrying anything as she is RR.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I will post more pics in a couple of days when they feather out more, anyone else have a color opinion?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Newer pics, any more ideas on color*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Odd color, but I can see the DC in it. So it's a t-pattern...but...Hmmm...Could this be a silver with something else effecting it too? (silver as in dilute blue, not ash-red). Smokey or sooty maybe?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I cant find any simaler colors anywhere


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

You would have to wait until it molts into adult feathers. I have had silver youngs turn into solid blacks before!!

Anyways it looks like a normal dun check to me.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Very nice looking bird whatever the color is!


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you, I like the color, when it molts into adult feathers i will post pics


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Might not be a pattern bird*

The color looks dun and it does show somewhat of a pattern. See if it shows a tail bar as the tail grows out. With a tail bar, it is not spread, without a tail bar, it is either spread or ash but sure doesn't look ash to me.

Dun is dilute spread blue. I see people mention dun check but really there is no such thing as dun check as it's pattern should be masked by spread. However, some spreads, especially if only het will show the pattern that is underneath, as all pigeons have a pattern, t check, check, bar or barless. Normally spread masks this but not always completely.


Bill


----------



## Wannaroll (Sep 22, 2009)

could be red ash, I would wait till it gets older to be sure. They have a way of changing as they mature sometimes.


----------

